# OMG!!! My Little Devil, WINTER!!!!



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Here's my baby on Halloween. Steve just sent this email to me. I cried, before I even opened it. 

So here's our little devil. Gosh, I miss him. Sounds wierd, but I want him back. He's a good boy. 

And yep, the costume fits ~ :HistericalSmiley: He's our Devil Dog, that's for sure. His family is sooooo cool. 
They are all very lucky to have each other. The family is lucky to have Winter. I love ya little dude ~ :wub: 

*THANKS UNCLE STEVE, AND AUNTY PEG. I'M LOVIN' LIFE.....grrrrrrrrrr's to you!!

[attachment=59922:Winter_Devil_1_.jpg]*


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

OMG what a cute picture of Winter Deb! Isn't he just the cutest little devil! I knew you loved him so when he got his forever home. I think you were trying to get him a good home for so long you thought you had to. Aww Deb it doesn't sound strange for you to say you want him back. You love him and miss him. You had him for a long time. It must help to know how happy he is. I'll bet he misses you too though. Dam, I don't know how you do what you do. I wish I could give you a big old hug. :grouphug:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

OMG that picture is just _priceless_ Deb! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I love Devil Dogs!!
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Well if that isn't the cutest photo I don't know what is!!! Look at that expression LOL ! It looks like he's thinking.."Don't even THINK! about saying a word"!!! What a precious boy!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Deb, that is such a priceless pic and I can see why it made you want him back. Winter is just precious in his little devil outfit!!!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

We miss Winter too Deb. He is a special little guy who just wanted to learn to love and be loved. :web:

(and remember, Winter's mom and dad know the family that found the Maltese here a week or two ago)



Boy... 'ole Winter would be growling a lot at Tyler and Toby. Hey... why do we always get the "devil dogs"???


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Winter looks so cute in his devil costume :wub: :wub: I'm so glad to hear he's getting along so well in his forever home!!


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

He is so cute! Too cute to be a devil!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh! There is that adorable face that I love! He is really such a beaeutiful boy! I don't blame you for missing him Deb!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Dec 21 2009, 06:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=865124


> Well if that isn't the cutest photo I don't know what is!!! Look at that expression LOL ! It looks like he's thinking.."Don't even THINK! about saying a word"!!! What a precious boy!!![/B]


HAHAHA!!! Sure does!!!! Cute little funny face!!!! Hugs to Deb...you have such a Big Heart xoxox


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

That little angel (lmao remembering him nipping me if I even DARED to pet another doggy). Winter I love you, too, and am soooo happy that you're in a great home!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

awww he looks adorable, I've missed Winter


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Dec 21 2009, 12:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=865226


> Oh! There is that adorable face that I love! He is really such a beaeutiful boy! I don't blame you for missing him Deb![/B]


Yep, Pam, that's our Winter. He's a bit of a freak, but a good boy. I know you love him ~ :grouphug: I miss him terribly. 

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Dec 22 2009, 10:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=865875


> That little angel (lmao remembering him nipping me if I even DARED to pet another doggy). Winter I love you, too, and am soooo happy that you're in a great home![/B]



LMAO ~ Yep, Winter attacked *YOU* if any other dog came around. I remember that ~ lol That's our Winter. I didn't realize it, til he bit my face off ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

I love Winter. He really is a good boy. He cracked me up. I still have noooo idea why he was scared to death of our stoned Henry.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Winter must be the cutest devil ever. :biggrin:


----------

